# Backcountry Bug-Out video



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

This looks like it will be a great series made by BladeHQ. Lots of skills and gear explored. Enjoy...


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

For as much gear as these guys are supplied with.
Get a small axe, hawk/hatchet.
You can tell the pro military concept vs growing up having to do that on a regular basis. I really wish these fools would stop batonning with a knife. Use what our ancestors did. Their wisdom is fading with every generation.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

I hear ya. But to each his own. I may or may not carry an axe or a hatchet but I will always have a knife on me. And if I have to baton with that knife then so be it.


----------

